# Apple TV 2 & SkyGo



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

If I jailbreak Apple TV 2, will I be able to watch SkyGo through a iPad?

Anything else I need to know? I didn't realise it wouldn't work without jailbreaking it.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure i understand the question 
You can get skygo on your ipad without an apple tv all you need is a sky subscription
You dont have to jailbreak the apple tv to use it will work straight out the box
If you mean use skygo from the ipad and stream it with airplay through the apple tv to your tv im not sure that would work due to sky not allowing you to mirror devices you would get sound but no picture
Am i right in thinking ?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Currently you can't watch SkyGo on your TV with Apple TV2.

So I wondered if you jailbreak Apple TV2 would this work?


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldnt be too sure that you could jailbreak and use skygo
But there is a way you can jailbreak and use sky sports


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll check that video later. Do you mean sky sports through SkyGo?


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Reading elswhere it looks like its sky sports tweak on the apple tv through jailbreak dont think it would be sky go


----------

